# Matters Related To Overseas Pakistanis



## eesha_gul (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey everyone! I wanted to know about the admission procedure of overseas pakistanis in public sector medical colleges of punjab. Here is my list of queries.

1) Can they apply as local candidates, if so, is the entry test required to be taken?
2) If they're applying on the basis of their SAT score, how many seats are reserved for students of this category?
3) What is all this fuss about a separate entry test for overseas and foreign students?
4) Incase a student has taken some A levels papers on behalf of a foreign institution and some through a local one in pakistan, can he still apply on basis of SAT score or is the UHS entry test mandatory?
5) If a student has done A levels in Pakistan, can he apply on the basis of his SAT score?

PLease do reply and help me out!


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

eesha_gul said:


> Hey everyone! I wanted to know about the admission procedure of overseas pakistanis in public sector medical colleges of punjab. Here is my list of queries.
> 
> 1) Can they apply as local candidates, if so, is the entry test required to be taken?
> 2) If they're applying on the basis of their SAT score, how many seats are reserved for students of this category?
> ...


Read below for information about foreign students\over seas Pakistanis admission .I copy pasted it from UHS Prospectus 2013-14.

*vi) Foreign Students Seats:
a) Under Pakistan Technical Assistance Programme (PTAP):
1. Foreign students and students of Pakistani-origin can apply against
these seats if:
i. The applicant and his/her parents hold a permanent foreign
nationality (dual nationality for Pakistani-origin applicants).In
case of students from friendly countries, parents’ nationality
evidence is not required.
ii. The applicant has physically studied and passed HSSC/12th
grade examination from outside Pakistan during his/her stay
abroad, having a certificate from the institution last attended.
iii. The applicant has scored minimum of 60% marks in HSSC/
12th grade examination.
37
iv. The applicant has either appeared in the Entrance Test of
the University of Health Sciences Lahore OR passed SAT-II
examination with a minimum score of 550 in each subject
i.e., Biology, Chemistry and Physics/Mathematics OR
passed American MCAT with minimum aggregate score of
24. The validity period of SAT II/MCAT scores shall be two
years for the purpose of admission.
v. The applicant has valid TOEFL or IELTS with a score of
500 or 5.5 respectively in case he/she has obtained his/her
required qualifications from those institutions where the
medium of instruction for these qualifications is not
English (An alternate to TOEFL and IELTS is a certification
by NUML Islamabad after one year English language
course).
2. The applicants seeking admission to medical/dental institutions of the
Punjab under this category should submit their applications through
their own governments/embassies to the Government of Pakistan
(Economic Affairs Division, Islamabad) which will make necessary
selection and allocation on the basis of Merit/Choice/ Availability.
3. The nominations against these seats, shall be communicated to the
Health Department, Government of the Punjab, and Chairman
Admission Board, by Economic Affairs Division, Islamabad, for
onwards transmission to the concerned institutions. The cut-off date
for receipt of nominations in Health Department is 30th November,
2013.
4. Applications submitted directly to the Chairman Admission Board
or to the Government of the Punjab, shall not be entertained.
5. For further information:
Section Officer(PTAP/CP/FS)
Tele: +92-51- 9201868
Economic Affairs Division,
Room No.505, Block “C”,
Pakistan Secretariat, Islamabad.
Fax: +92-51-9211822, Website: www.ead.gov.pk
b) Foreign Students Seats under Self-Finance Scheme (FSF):
a. The eligibility criteria for admission of foreign students and
students of Pakistani origin under Self-Finance Scheme shall be
as follows:
i. The applicant must hold a permanent foreign nationality
at the time of admission (dual nationality for Pakistani
origin applicants).
ii. The applicant must have passed HSSC/12th grade or
equivalent examination (either from Pakistan or abroad).
iii. The applicant must have scored a minimum of 60%
marks in HSSC / 12th grade or equivalent examination
with Chemistry and Biology as compulsory subjects and
third science subject could be Physics or Mathematics.
38
iv. The applicant has either appeared in the Entrance Test of
the Punjab OR passed SAT-II examination with a minimum
score of 550 marks in each subject i.e., Biology, Chemistry
and Physics/Mathematics OR passed American MCAT with
minimum aggregate score of 24. The validity period of SAT
II/MCAT scores shall be two years for the purpose of
admission.
v. The applicant has valid TOEFL or IELTS with a score of 500
or 5.5 respectively in case he/she has obtained his/her required
qualifications from those institutions where the medium of
instruction for these qualifications is not English. (An alternate
to TOEFL and IELTS is a certification by NUML Islamabad
after one year English language course).
b. Foreign nationals are required to send their applications on
prescribed form to the Assistant Director (Academics),
Academics Division, Higher Education Commission, Sector H-
9, Islamabad, through the Embassy of Pakistan in their
respective countries or through Embassy of their own country
in Pakistan. However, the applicants of Pakistani origin may
submit their applications directly on the above mentioned
address or through Embassy of Pakistan in their respective
country or respective Embassy in Islamabad.
c. Foreign students admitted under this scheme will pay the
tuition fee and other dues at the rate fixed by the institution
concerned without any relaxation, direct to the institution
concerned. The students will pay the requisite amount every
year till the completion of their M.B.B.S/B.D.S course. In case
a student repeats any class at his / her own accord or fails in the
examination, he / she will have to pay the same amount as
prescribed by the concerned medical and dental institution for
each extra year.
d. Foreign students admitted under this scheme shall not be
allowed after admission to change their discipline and to claim
exemption of tuition fee and other dues. Migration from one
university/college to any other university/college shall not be
allowed.
e. HEC shall make necessary selection and allocation on the basis
of Merit/Choice/ Availability. However, final selection shall
be made by the Admission Board for government
Medical/Dental Institutions of the Punjab.
f. The nominations against these seats, shall be communicated to the
Health Department, Government of the Punjab and Chairman
Admission Board, by HEC, Islamabad, for onwards transmission to the
concerned institutions. The cut-off date for receipt of nominations in
Health Department is 30th November, 2013.
g. Applications submitted directly by the candidates to the
Chairman Admission Board or to the Government of the
Punjab, shall not be entertained.
39
h. For further information:
Assistant Director (Academics)
Higher Education Commission of Pakistan
Sector H-9, Islamabad.
Ph #: +92-51-90402119, Fax: +92-51-90402110
Website: Untitled 1
E-mail: [email protected]

- - - Updated - - -

Visit the link for detailed distribution of Seats.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwTb0RPyDLJkYzJTVkZsbWN2R2c/edit?usp=sharing



All above information was if you are applying as a foreign students against foreign seats but if you come to Pakistan and give FSc. exam or A-Levels,whatever you are doing and give entrance exam then yes you can apply for open merit seats and get admission as normal Pakistani Student.*


----------



## eesha_gul (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you very much! I appreciate it.


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

eesha_gul said:


> Thank you very much! I appreciate it.


You are most welcome.


----------



## ariba_c98 (Sep 12, 2014)

As a foreign student you have to take the SAT 2 for bio chem and maths?

- - - Updated - - -

And if as a Pakistani forge in student I give the entrance exam, what is on the entrance exam?


----------



## mediz (Jun 25, 2014)

for ur first question a biGG yess


----------

